# Remote Control Codes



## N0JS

I just installed a Panasonic SC-HT680 DVS Home Theater Sound System to a DISH 811 and a Panasonic TH-42PD50U plasma television. I have tried scanning for remote control device codes, but I have had no luck. Would you folks think I should contact Panasonic or DISH to get these codes?


----------



## N0JS

It is the 811 remote that I would like to have control the SC-HT680.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Dish does not guarantee that the remote will control every device on the market. It is not a learning remote, if a code scan doesn't find it there's a chance your device code is not available to the Dish remote. I have 2 TVs that the E* remote will not control.

I would just recommend trying all the Panasonic, Quasar, and Technics codes in the book. I have some Panny equipment and these were not issues for me. So I would say try a couple more times on the code scan.


----------



## tonyp56

Likely, there isn't any new updated codes for the 811's remote. You might check out their website, the used to have remote codes online, if they still do, you could try them and see if any of them are newer than the ones in your book. If they aren't there or the book, I'd say good chances are, Dish don't have a code for your equipment. 

Go out and buy a learning universal remote, check out Wal-Mart, Radio Shack, etc... You should be able to find one, I paid $20 for mine at Wal-Mart, though I don't see em there anymore here, but you might be able to find one. Some of them I believe are more expensive, don't know how much $ because I've never looked. You'll just have to look.

Thats all I know to say, good luck.


----------



## N0JS

Thank you for the replies. I did e-mail both DISH and Panasonic a couple of days ago and I haven't received a reply from either one of them yet.


----------



## N0JS

I have continued to play around with this and a little bit ago I was able to get the TV remote to control the home theater unit. The code for that is 225. Are these code numbers universal? I suspect that they are not.


----------



## TNGTony

I've attached the remote codes part of the on line 811 manual from Dish. This is in PDF format. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## N0JS

Tony,

Thank you very much for posting those. Those are the codes that I had been trying, but with no success. I think that Jason is right on the mark and that the 811 remote is not capable of controlling the Panasonic SC-HT680. 

Jim


----------



## N0JS

Now that I can't do everything from one remote control, I am looking to get a remote that will do it all. Can anyone advise how to select a remote that will work with ALL of my devices?


----------



## Ron Barry

You can start at remotecentral.com. Avsforum.com also have a remote area. Depends on what you want to spend. There is a 880 Harmony thread going on here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=497685#post497685

that you might find of interest. I have used personally a Pronto 3000NG and I am currently using a Harmony 880. I perfer the 880 to the pronto for ease of use and WAF factor.

For low end... All-in-One seems to be mentioned a lot.

I would go looking around the forums above and here and you will get an idea of what will do the job.


----------

